# Urban Archeology and RR Stations



## Pastor Dave (Nov 19, 2010)

I belong to a loose-knit urban archeology club. Once or twice a year (3 at most) we'll band together to explore and old mill, warehouse, or factory that is no longer in use. We only make our explorations when the owner of the property agrees and provides a representative.

We'd love to explore an old, boarded-up, train station.

Any suggestions?


----------



## railiner (Nov 19, 2010)

Pastor Dave said:


> I belong to a loose-knit urban archeology club. Once or twice a year (3 at most) we'll band together to explore and old mill, warehouse, or factory that is no longer in use. We only make our explorations when the owner of the property agrees and provides a representative.
> 
> We'd love to explore an old, boarded-up, train station.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Perhaps, but how far from Mt. Pocono would you travel for the purpose?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 20, 2010)

railiner said:


> Pastor Dave said:
> 
> 
> > I belong to a loose-knit urban archeology club. Once or twice a year (3 at most) we'll band together to explore and old mill, warehouse, or factory that is no longer in use. We only make our explorations when the owner of the property agrees and provides a representative.
> ...


What I've learned is that I have to travel at least a day's journey from Mt. Pocono to find anything worthwhile. So, if a site is so far away that I can't possibly go, I at least visit it in my mind.

That being said, I'd think that anywhere in the rustbelt would be doable for our group. I'd see us arriving the day before the exploration, exploring on day 2, and departing either after dinner that evening or the next day (that is, if our wive's agree....)


----------



## railiner (Nov 21, 2010)

Pastor Dave said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > Pastor Dave said:
> ...


Okay then, without researching its current existence or use (I'll leave that up to you), I would start with former major stations. I'm thinking of places such as Albany, Buffalo, Cleveland, Jersey City, Wilkes Barre, Binghamton, Elmira, Akron, Canton, Columbus, Youngstown, Dayton....you get the idea. These have all lost service, and are in your state or an adjacent state.


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 21, 2010)

railiner said:


> Okay then, without researching its current existence or use (I'll leave that up to you), I would start with former major stations. I'm thinking of places such as Albany, Buffalo, Cleveland, Jersey City, Wilkes Barre, Binghamton, Elmira, Akron, Canton, *Columbus*, Youngstown, Dayton....you get the idea. These have all lost service, and are in your state or an adjacent state.


You can forget Columbus - that station is long gone. Nationwide Insurance Home Office sits on the site. They saved a couple of columns and put them in a park. That is all that is left!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 22, 2010)

railiner said:


> Pastor Dave said:
> 
> 
> > railiner said:
> ...


All these places are within reach of where we are. Thanks for the suggestions. I'll try to post how we are making out in our quest.


----------

